# Floor Mats



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What's the goal? Replacement with weather beater type mats or just normal wear and tear of the OEM mats?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Go to any enterprise rent a car ,they have stacks of them, from rental cars, sure they would be glad to get rid of them for free. I service there wash bays, I have seen them three feet high. I use them for kneeling on.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As Ober said what are you hoping to accomplish? I personally went with Husky Floor liners. They are black plastic easy to clean and wear well. There are others similar to be weather/moisture proof:2012 Chevrolet Cruze | Floor Mats - WeatherTech Laser Measured DigitalFit FloorLiner | WeatherTech.com


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 20, 2014)

I have the WeatherTech's and i dont really like the fitment. It's not terrible but its not as good as i expected for what you pay for them.


----------



## ChevyCruzeDude (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the Aries StyleGuard floor mats in my Cruze. These are identical in construction to the 3D Maxpider Kagu Rubber floor mats in our other car (I believe they come from the same manufacturer). I am quite happy with the quality and fitment of these mats, and they are considerably less expensive than the WeatherTechs.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

ChevyCruzeDude said:


> I have the Aries StyleGuard floor mats in my Cruze. These are identical in construction to the 3D Maxpider Kagu Rubber floor mats in our other car (I believe they come from the same manufacturer). I am quite happy with the quality and fitment of these mats, and they are considerably less expensive than the WeatherTechs.


I know Aries and Maxpider mats are from the same manufacturer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have weathertechs, save yourself the time and hassle of searching and just buy them. Cheaper alternative are the husky ones.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently received a full set of Weathertech floor liners and they are wonderful. The Cruze I own is a 2015 and does not have button clips in the passenger foot well, but the liners I received did. To fix this issue I purchased industrial Velcro and stuck them to the carpet; they no longer move. As for fitment, I did have to take a heat gun (_or hairdryer) _to the outer perimeter of each liner and form them to my car. I believe when these ship they can become warped. Once you have them formed correct they are superb. They clean very easily and provide the most protection; but sadly at a very high dollar amount.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I only paid $240 for front and back


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Weather Tech makes a great product, no doubt, but there's many other brands out there that can and will accomplish the same thing for less than 1/2 the price. Just take a drive to the factory in Bolingbrook and you'll see where your $$ is going. Racing Team , tons of collector cars and motorcycles and overhead out the kazoo. Someone's gotta pay for all of that. 

I prefer the the old Cannon mats he used to import, softer and more compliant. Husky makes a great unit for a lot less $$.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

money_man said:


> I only paid $240 for front and back


Only $240? You got hosed, man. I paid $180 for a full set; front and rear liners.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

GMFanatic said:


> Only $240? You got hosed, man. I paid $180 for a full set; front and rear liners.


He's in Canada.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GMFanatic said:


> Only $240? You got hosed, man. I paid $180 for a full set; front and rear liners.


Yeah I'm in Canada. They're closer to $300 here for a set.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a set of Maxpider Kagu's for the front that fell apart after only one winter of very hard use, but they did fit and look excellent, and I really liked the grippy texture of them. The manufacturer did honor the warranty without much hassle though.

Replaced them with Maxliner mats that are of heavier construction like the Weathertech and Husky, but the fit is slightly worse than the Maxpider since they are so thick (still acceptable). The manufacturer was also a little ambiguous about them being produced overseas in Thailand. Had I know that, I probably would have got the Husky rather than trying a lesser known brand. Heck, a front and rear set of Husky is only $140 on Amazon right now, and those are definitely made in USA, with plenty of mostly positive reviews.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

If you are looking for rubber mats, go to Walmart and get the best they have. It will cost you a whopping $25 dollars. They will be the same great rubber as Weathertech. They also will be able to cut to fit with a scissors. Now if premium cloth mats is your choice, I would recommend Lloyd's. I know I will get crap for bashing Weathertech, but really is their rubber going to stop more water than say Michelin or Goodyear?


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

money_man said:


> Yeah I'm in Canada. They're closer to $300 here for a set.


Wow! I apologize; I didn't realize you lived in Canada. I'm blown away by the fact they cost so much more there.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Old thread, but I believe I can contribute. 

We have Husky liners in the 14' cruze and I have weathertechs in my 13' Sierra. I also have the bedmat and tailgate cover from weathertech. 

The husky's were 1/3 of the price but the fitment is not quite as perfect. I don't know that I can justify the weathertech cost in the future. 


On another note, GM is in the process of making a stock weathertech competitor. They look identical but have large logos in the center. In the future, I think I'll be making the dealer throw in a set of those and be done with it  Check out the parts counter at your local dealer and you'll see them.


----------



## curtm (Jun 23, 2018)

$240 for some plastic, seems like a lot of money, but they do fit good, seems we are being taken advantage of


----------

